# Ceado E5p/E6p



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

Hi where can in the uk can i buy the E5p or E6p Bellabrista only do the E37s


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

You could try here:

http://www.drurycoffee.com/equipment/espresso-grinders/

If they do not carry the one you want they may be able to order.


----------



## BluRay (Jun 3, 2016)

icom102 said:


> Hi where can in the uk can i buy the E5p or E6p Bellabrista only do the E37s


Coffeechap may have one to sell check with him.


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

how do i contact coffeechap?


----------



## holdtheonions (May 5, 2016)

You don't contact coffeechap, coffeechap contacts you.


----------



## holdtheonions (May 5, 2016)




----------

